# street fighter body kits ??



## Guest (May 30, 2002)

Where can i find street fighter body kits for a 1994 Nissan Sentra ?? For pictures or possible purchase. 
Or where is there body kits that you can actually see for a 94 Sentra. Most of them i have found are ugly and you can hardly tell that their there.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2002)

*BODY KIT*

Hey there is a great body kit on www.wholesalehyperformance.com and its under the "body kit" section under nissan. Its a great wide mouth kit.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2002)

I do a Subaru 2.5 RS conversion if you are interested. It is clean looking, but those other kits are a little more mean, a preference issue.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2002)

hmmmmm...Gilbert how much you doing that conversions for?


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

do you have any pictures of this convertion i would love to see them.


----------

